# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  1º aquário+Finalmente o orçamento

## Patricia Silvestre

Vou montar o meu 1º aquário (de água salgada).
Recebi hoje o orçamento para um aquário feito à medida - 105x35x60 - 2400 
Inclui iluminação (1000) + filto interno + escumador + areão + alguma rocha (cortesia da casa - um casal de palhaços!)

Que acham do preço?

----------


## António Paes

Olá,

Tens de nos dizer qual a iluminação ( numero de focos HQI, marca da calha, etc ), filtro interior ( isto é filtro interior ou uma sump por baixo do aquario ? ) a marca e o modelo do escumador, o tipo e quantidade de areao que te querem vender para podermos dizer se e' caro ou barato.

António Paes

----------


## Patricia Silvestre

> Olá,
> 
> Tens de nos dizer qual a iluminação ( numero de focos HQI, marca da calha, etc ), filtro interior ( isto é filtro interior ou uma sump por baixo do aquario ? ) a marca e o modelo do escumador, o tipo e quantidade de areao que te querem vender para podermos dizer se e' caro ou barato.
> 
> António Paes


 ´Não faço ideia. Ele está literalmente a vender-me o que quer. O que eu gostaria de saber é o que é que preciso para um aquário com estas caracteristicas, que tipo de filtro,tem que ter um filtro interno, que tipo de iluminação e com que potência para poder ter corais, que escumador...
Assim posso tentar comprar o escumador e a calha noutro sitio, talvez em segunda mão (porque ele diz que isto é o mais caro)

----------


## Miguel Fernandes

boas patricia!

nao te quero desanimar!! mas axo que é um preço um pouco exagerado!! se procurares bem o que necessitas encontras coisas a bons preços!! se optares por material em segunda mao ficate entao meuito mais barato!!
para um aquario desse tamanho axo um preço extremamente exagerado!! os 2400euros é tudo incluido!!

so pa te dar um exemplo eu estou a montar um de cerca de 500l , com material usado a maior parte! ex do escumador iluminaçao ! mas o resto bombas novas osmose sal, novos! com rv cerca de 50 kg apesar de ter so 30 agora !!! nao irei gastar mais um pouco mais de metade do que te pedem por esse! ouve foi um pequeno imprevisto em, relaçao ao aquario mas esta tudo dentro desse orçamento!!
aconselhote a pesquisares bem antes de te meteres em aventuras de grande magnitude!!

cumprimentos 

miguel f.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Patricia.

Acho muito caro, quer dizer se for tudo do melhor até é um preço justo.

O que te quero dizer é que podes fazer a mesma coisa com metade do dinheiro, apenas tens de procurar as coisas certas e que realmente precisas a um preço justo.

Existe muito bom material usado a preços fantasticos.

Podes contar com a nossa colaboração para todos os esclarecimentos que precises.

Vitor Pestana

----------


## João Magano

Patricia,

Já disseste que vais querer ter corais, vou depreender que queres montar o que chamamos um aquario de Recife.

- aquário feito à medida - 105x35x60, parece-me pouco largo, mas se é á medida admito que tenhas condicionamentos na largura do aquario

- Iluminação 1000 , como já te disseram depende da iluminação, pelo preço depreendo que são HQI's, mas quantas 1 ou 2 ? só uma parece-me pouco para esse aquario; e são de 150 ou 250W,  inclui actinicas ? inclui t5 ou semelhantes ? tem temporizadores ? os temporizadores são autonomos ?

- Filtro interno - numa montagem de recife não serve e até pode ser prejudicial.

- Escumador - de que marca ? qual a capacidade ? deverá ser de no minimo uns 650 l/h.

- Areão - Que quantidade ? Vais montar DSB ? que tipo de areia ? areia viva ?     

- alguma rocha - É Rocha Viva ? Que quantidade ? Precisas de aproximadamente 35 Kg de RV.

Tens que fornecer mais detalhes para te podermos ajudar   :SbSourire:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Desculpa lá João, mas com essa linguagem técnica não estás a tornar nada fácil a vida da Patricia  :Coradoeolhos:  .

Patricia, necessitas de:

Aquario
Luz
Escumador
Aquecedor
Circulação de agua
Areia de coral
Agua Natural (É de Graça)
Uma osmose (Filtro da agua da torneira)
Rocha Viva

Estas são as coisas elementares, e como é obvio falta sempre alguma coisa.

Agora, a potencia e a quantidade depende do tamanho do aquario e se pretendes colocar outro aquario (Sump) ligado ao aquario principal para colocares todos os equipamentos, para esta solução aconselho-te a comprares um movel.

Assim MUITO por alto podemos fazer as contas ao aquario das dimensões que pretendes fazer:

Aquario já com furação para a Sump - 250
Sump - 150
Movel - 250
Circulação, 2 bombas de 2000 Lh - 70
Uma bomba de retorno 2800 Lh - 60
Iluminação calha HQI 10.000 K + actinia- 350
Areia para DSB 60 kg - 270
Osmose - 85
Rocha viva 40 Kg - 600
E outras coisas que não me lembro agora...  :Coradoeolhos:  

Total - cerca de 2000

Não quero ouvir "epá tá caro" ou "epá tá barato", como já disse isto é tudo visto por alto, e toda a gente sabe que aqui na net é realmente possivel realizar este projecto por este preço ou ainda mais barato... basta saber onde e como procurar, como todos nós fazemos.

Abraço a todos

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Miguel Fernandes

boas vitor 

realmente é muito por alto mesmo!! é possivel fazer esse projecto bem, mais barato!!   :Coradoeolhos:  

mas tas te a esquecer do mais essencial o escumador!
que por volta dos 300euros adquires um facilmente!! as vezes aperecem bons materiais em 2ª mao!! assim o projecto ficate muito mais barato!!

cumprimentos

miguel f.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

LOL....

Pois, eu disse que faltava qualquer coisa!!!!!

Peço desculpa a todos.

Ainda bem que estás de acordo comigo em relação ao preço, é possivel puxa-lo ainda mais lá para baixo.

Patricia, se pretenderes eliminar a opção da sump, podes reduzir bastante orçamento, mas ficas com todos os equipamento à vista no aquario principal.

Eliminas a furação do aquario e a coluna seca, o movel, a sump, e a bomba de retorno.

----------


## João Magano

> com essa linguagem técnica


 Linguagem tecnica   :Admirado:   :SbQuestion2:  ... 

Parece que o meu post serviu de incentivo para escreveres um mais completo e adequado, o que me deixa bastante satisfeito, a Patricia fica a ganhar !

----------


## Vitor Pestana

João, e o que achas em relação aos preços, achas que é possivel fazer ainda mais barato?

----------


## Miguel Fernandes

sei que a pergunta nao é para mim! lol

mas tambem posso ajudar!!
em vez de se cortar na sump! porque nao se corta no movel!! ha maneiras muito mais eficazes e baratas do que cariximas mesas em inox ou em madeira!! porque nao utilizam blocos!! existe inumeros blocos esteticos que compoem a casa eu no meu caso vou apoiar o meu aquario em cima de blocos e vou fazer umas portas em madeira aparfuzando-as aos blocos!! sai muito mais em conta! em vez dos 150 euros, gastava so metade!

outra coisa que se pode cortar é no areao! pondo so uma pequena camada decorativa no aquario principal de arao de coral grosso!! e depois fazer uma pequena dsb de cerca de 10 a 15 cm na sump aproveitando para fazer um refugio tambem!

em relaçao aos aquarios as colagens acho que estao um bocado caras! como andei a procura de preços para fazer o meu conheço algumas pessoas que fariam o aquario e a sump a um preço muito mais em conta!

em relaçao e rocha viva pode-se tambem cortar um pouco!! nao ha necessidade de por tanta rv num aquario com essa litragem!! mas tambem depende do ponto de vista estetico e do gosto da pessoa! mas poderia-se por metade de rv e metade de rocha morta!  tambem conheço bons preços para rv! fica muito mais em conta!

na iluminaçao em vez de comprar uma calha poderia optar polos reflectores de 150w! depois compensava com actinicas! sai um pouco mais em conta!

para mim a sump é um elemento mais que necessario por varias razoes eu nao cortaria ai!! mas é a minha opiniao!

de resto nas bombas e na osmose duvido que se consiga baixar mais o preço! e sao bens essenciais!! ja como o escumador! mas o escumador aconselho a procurares bem na net pk existem optimos equipamentos em 2ª mao mt eficazes e que servem perfeitamente para o teu aquario!

vai pesquizando pela net antes de comprares algo e depois vires-te a arrepender!!

cumprimentos 

miguel f.

----------


## Alberto Branco

Boas!
Concordo plenamente com o António.

Em relação ao valor do orçamento é muito complicado dizer se está caro ou não sem se saber de que material se trata.

Vou partir do principio que o filtro interno serão as bombas de circulação, como não as tou a ver mencionadas no orçamento e são indispensáveis num reef, e como um filtro interno não deverá ser utilizado...

É perfeitamente possivel baixar este valor disso não tenho dúvidas.
Mas por outro lado se estivermos a falar de um aquário com vidro de 12mm por exemplo, de um móvel em inox, um kit de bombas tunze com controlador, um bom escumador, calha com 2*250HQI + T5, areia viva e rocha viva, não é nada dificil de chegar a esses valores.  :Admirado:  

Cumprimentos
Alberto

----------


## Patricia Silvestre

Então aqui ficam os valores que me deram com mais algum pormenor:

Aquário feito à medida: 
C-105;A-60;L-35;
filtro que inclui bomba , escumador e esponjas   413
2 bombas aquaclear 110
Densimetro 36
Kit Testes agua salgada 69
antiphosfatos  35
Sal para fazer a água salgada 20kg  95
Areão de coral para o fundo do aquario 141
Termometro digital 50

Não inclui Iluminação.
Oferta: montagem do aquario , 2 kg de rocha viva e o primeiro peixe a ser colocado no aquario.

loja: Discusworld.

Que acham do preço?
Já agora, sabem de alguem que me possa vender a iluminação e que tipo de iluminação devo comprar para aquário de coral?
Se eu comprar a bomba e escumador em 2ª mão, como é que posso avaliar o estado do materias. Algumas dicas?

Obrigada,
Conto com a vossa ajuda!

----------


## Rui Peixoto

Olá Patricia,

Filtro? esponjas? disso nao precisas... que escumador é? 

Acho tudo caro!

Um conselho, compra o aquario e depois vai comprando "peça" a "peça". Ou então, em vez de deixares que seja a loja a "escolher" o material por ti, pedes um orçamento final, pormenorizado, com tudo o que precisas. Marcas, modelos etc. Nós ajudamos  :Smile: 

Quanto à iluminação para o teu aquario, tem 2 traves ou apenas uma central? Caso tenha 2, optava por um foco HQI 150w mais 2 T5. Se tiver só uma trave, metia 2 focos HQI, o teu aquario é alto.

cumps
Rui

----------


## Patricia Silvestre

Bom dia Riu,

O AQUÁRIO É PARA SER ENCAIXADO NUM BURAcO DE MADEIRA NA PAREDE E POR ISSO NÃO HÁ ESPAÇO PARA A MAQUINARIA QUE TERÁ DE FICAR TODA DENTRO DO AQUÁRIO, SO QUE EM VEZ DE SER LATERAL, NUM CAIXA FALSA ATRAS. a ÚNICA COISA QUE FICA À VISTA É A PARTE DE CIMA DO ESCUMADOR.

Como não percebo nada de aquários (este é o primeiro) não faço ideia para que é o filtro nem as esponjas.
Acho que tens razão, vou comprar peça a peça só que... tenho que comprar tudo com eles, por causa da manutenção e instalação...

Poder explicar-me melhor isso das luzes (que tipo de luzes são) e onde posso comprer (e quanto pode custar...)

Mais uma vez obrigada




> Olá Patricia,
> 
> Filtro? esponjas? disso nao precisas... que escumador é? 
> 
> Acho tudo caro!
> 
> Um conselho, compra o aquario e depois vai comprando "peça" a "peça". Ou então, em vez de deixares que seja a loja a "escolher" o material por ti, pedes um orçamento final, pormenorizado, com tudo o que precisas. Marcas, modelos etc. Nós ajudamos 
> 
> Quanto à iluminação para o teu aquario, tem 2 traves ou apenas uma central? Caso tenha 2, optava por um foco HQI 150w mais 2 T5. Se tiver só uma trave, metia 2 focos HQI, o teu aquario é alto.
> ...

----------


## Patricia Silvestre

Bom dia Vitor,

Acho que o Sr. da loja não está muito contetnte com o bombardeamento de perguntas que ando a fazer. Até parece que entendo muito disto...
Em relação ao Sump ( e espero nao estar a dizer nenhuma asneira) toda a maquinaria tem de ficas dentro do aquário porque este vai ser construido num buraso de madeira na parede, que fica a 90 cm altura do chão e é fechado atras. Por isso ele disse-me que o filtro tinha que ser muito bom (e muito caro). 
Numa mensagem com o título "Finalmente o orçamento" já tenho os preços por cada peça. Só ainda não lhe arranquei as marcas e modelos.

Vê lá o que achas?

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Patricia.

Devias ter colocado este post no topico que já estava aberto com o titulo 1º aquario.

Lá tens as respostas às tuas questões.

----------


## Cesar Soares

Ola Patricia
Para iluminação existem várias possibilidades dependendo daquilo que pretendes manter no aquário. Se é um aquário com corais como disseste, vais precisar de bastante luz e bem forte com a temperatura de cor correcta... Existem vários tipos de iluminação... Dá uma olhada neste artigo para saberes mais um pouco:

http://www.aquahobby.com/articles/b_ilumarin.php

Podes comprar a iluminação em vários sitios mas onde eu costumo comprar é ou no meu logista preferido que tem uns preços bastante aceitáveis ou então na net em www.aquaristic.net ou sewatec.de... Os preços variam muito, mas eu neste momento uso HQI e julgo que para manter corais são as mais indicadas apesar de serem tambem as mais caras. Mas é um investimento que compensa, garanto...

Já agora tenta saber qual a marca e o modelo dos escumador pois este tambem é uma peça fundamental e deve se comprar logo de inicio o melhor possível para nao termos de comprar um melhor mais tarde e assim gastar mais dinheiro...

Espero ter ajudado
Cesar

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> Então aqui ficam os valores que me deram com mais algum pormenor:
> 
> Aquário feito à medida: 
> C-105;A-60;L-35;
> filtro que inclui bomba , escumador e esponjas   413!


Não necessitas de nada disto à exepção do aquario sem tampa, e do escumador que deverá ser no minino até 300 Lt.




> 2 bombas aquaclear 110!


Consegues arranjar muito mais barato mais barato.




> Densimetro 36


Muito caro




> Kit Testes agua salgada 69


Se tiver todos os testes é razoavel




> antiphosfatos  35


Não precisas disto por agora




> Sal para fazer a água salgada 20kg  95


Tens agua natural de boa qualidade muito perto da tua casa




> Areão de coral para o fundo do aquario 141


Esqueçe isto pois não se deverá tratar de argonite (Areia Viva), esse tipo de areão não dá para fazeres uma boa DSB.




> Termometro digital 50


Compra um densimetro já com termometro incorporado, custa cerca de 10




> Não inclui Iluminação.
> Oferta: montagem do aquario , 2 kg de rocha viva e o primeiro peixe a ser colocado no aquario.


O que é a montagem de aquario? Deve ser a montagem na tua casa... de graça... LOL

O que fazes com apenas 2 Kilos de Rocha Viva pois o que precisas são cerca de 40Kg?!?!

Eu no teu lugar não comprava nada nessa loja, procura na net nos post de oferta e vais ver que vais encontrar o que necessitas.

----------


## Bruno Barreiros

Parabéns pela iniciativa da montagem de um aquário de recife.




> Numa mensagem com o título "Finalmente o orçamento" já tenho os preços por cada peça. Só ainda não lhe arranquei as marcas e modelos.


Já agora para que servem preços se não sabes os modelos? Não lhe arrancaste as marcas??? mas tu compras alguma coisa sem saber o que estás a comprar...nem vou falar mais para não me chatear...mas realmente à pessoas com uma lata do caraças.
Gostava de saber qual a loja que te deu o orçamento para lá ir fazer uma visita.

A minha opinião é que estipules um orçamento máximo para isto, e o gastes no que achares mais importante mediante opiniões de pessoas mais exprimentadas (aqui do forum por exemplo).
Não sou adepto da politica do gasta o minimo para isso prefiro não fazer as coisas, já que vais fazer faz com o minimo de condições.

----------


## Miguel Fernandes

boas

penso que o filtro com esponjas e escumador que a patricia fala deve ser o escumador da tunze o compac que vem com sistema de filtraçao mecanico e escumador! tudo junto! penso eu que seja algo assim! ou entao como falou da discusworld deve ser um sistema da shuran! com sistema de filtragem e escumador em conjunto!!

cumprimentos miguel f.

----------


## António Paes

Olá,




> Acho que o Sr. da loja não está muito contetnte com o bombardeamento de perguntas que ando a fazer. Até parece que entendo muito disto...


Não conheco o Sr. nem a loja em questão, não costumo ir para essas bandas, mas uma coisa que alguns logistas não apreciam, e não estou a dizer que é o caso, é um cliente bem informado.
Acho louvável que estejas a fazer as perguntas pois só assim poderás tomar uma decisão fundamentada em informação.

António Paes

----------


## Nuno Ramires

Olá Patrícia
Primeiro que tudo bem vinda ao forum.
Falo-te como principiante, porque também estou a iniciar-me nestas coisas de auqariofilia salgada.
Passei exactamente pelo mesmo do que tu, só que tive azar, porque primeiro tive o encontro imediato com um lojista e depois é que descobri o forum.
Se não fosse a malta daqui provavelmente já tinha deixado isto da mão.
Aqui encontras não só ajuda teórica e prática. Até agora todas as sugestões que deram foram bastante válidas.
Vai lendo todos os tópicos que aqui se encontram.
Também que fique bem claro que encontras aqui muitos lojistas (de confiança). Nem todos os técnicos percebem da máquina em geral e nestas coisas de recife existe muita especifidade. 
Um abraço e boa sorte

----------


## Gil Miguel

Olá Patricia
Primeiro que tudo bem vinda  :Smile:  
Em Segundo lugar acho que os colegas aqui do Reefforum já te deixaram excelentes conselhos e dicas para poupares mesmo muito dinheiro  :Smile: 
Mas aqui fica mais umas dicas e preços que acho que facilmente arranjas.  :Smile: 




> Aquário feito à medida: 
> C-105;A-60;L-35;
> filtro que inclui bomba , escumador e esponjas 413


Aqui neste caso acho dinheiro deitado Fora. Nao precisas de filtro nenhum,apenas do Escumador, esponjas tambem nao te servem para nada
Aconselharia-te para esse aquario este escumador:
H&S 110-F2000 na europeen-trading.com a 190 euros (excelente escumador)
Ou seja Poupas 223 euros...





> 2 bombas aquaclear 110


Estas 2 bombas nao sao nada de especial.... Compras 4 Maxijet´s 1200 (4400L/H) por 80 euros e ficas com mais do dobro da circulação que terias com essas bombas, e com bombas de excelente qualidade.
Podes ainda ficar com mais circulação se escolheres 2x resun sp3800 + 2 maxijets  por 66 euros (7400L/H)  :Smile:  para mim a melhor opçao e a metade do preço que irias gastar...





> Densimetro 36


COmpras um densimetro por 12 euros com termometro ... 1/3 do preço..




> Kit Testes agua salgada 69


Não vale a pena gastares dinheiro em testes pelo menos nos 3 primeiros meses de aquário, so apartir dai é que valerá a pena. Ainda por cima basta teres o teste de Ph, nitratos e Kh ... o que te custa tudo por volta dos 25 euros.




> antiphosfatos 35


Nao precisas disto para nada. mais vale gastares 60 euros numa Osmose, que vai ser imprescindivel para o futuro, e que te previne a entrada de fosfatos no aquario vindos da agua da torneira




> Sal para fazer a água salgada 20kg 95


Não Precisas de sal se optares por ir buscar agua á praia, poupas muito dinheiro aqui  e sempre vais passear :Smile:  ou seja pode ficar a custo Zero. Podes ter 5 kg de sal em casa para uma emergencia qualquer.




> Areão de coral para o fundo do aquario 141


Areão depende de que areia seja... Nao compres coral moido nem areia grossa.
COmpra areia muito fina. Quanto á quantidade dependerá da altura de areia que queres, se queres fazer uma dsb na sump ou uma dsb no aquario principal




> Termometro digital 50


T
ambem acho desnecessario  :Smile:  e sempre sao mais 50 euros que poupas

Quanto á iluminação há calhas excelentes por preços a volta dos 400 - 500 euros... ou seja menos de metade do valor que referiste. Tem 2 hqi 150W + t8 actinicas e trazem lampada.

----------


## Miguel Fernandes

boas  amigo gil ja agora pode-me indicar onde adquire essas maxijets a esse preço?? é que a esse preço nao encontro nenhuma!! ja agora tambem prexisava de pelo menos mais 2 de 1200!
se me podesse dar essa dica agradecia!

cumprimentos 

miguel f.

----------


## Gil Miguel

www.europeen-trading.com Até 30 kg os portes rondam os 20 e poucos euros, mandando vir meia duzia de coisa compensa logo á partida. T
As Maxijet tao marcadas 24 euros mas tem ainda desconto na pag.
ens lá as resun que fazem 2500L/H a 13 euros  :Wink:  de 
Se as coisas estiverem em stock demoram uma semana a chegar cá mais ou menos.
link directo: http://www.europeen-trading.com/TETE...oduct_332.html

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Olá Patricia, bem vinda mais uma vez ao fantástico mundo "salgado".
Depois de ler tudo até aqui digo-te que precisas ler este forum. *Tem calma e não compres nada já*. Lê e pergunta.
Acho que não fazes a minima ideia do que é um "aqua salgado"! 
Comigo também se passou isso mesmo, pedi orçamentos e como não fazia ideia do que era necessário tentaram "enfiar" tudo e mais alguma coisa (felizmente optei por comprar um bom manual). Infelizmente isso acontece em algumas lojas.....Está provado (por "aquas" vistos neste forum e não só) que algumas das coisas que te orçamentaram não são necessárias ou são insuficientes.
Mais uma vez *lê bastante*  (este forum é espectacular) *pergunta tudo*, imagina o sistema (vai depender do que queres lá pôr dentro) e depois compra, mas só quando achares que é "aquilo" que tu queres.
Só te estou a dizer isto para não gastares uma pipa de dinheiro e daqui a um mês estares a vender tudo ao desbarato por não conseguires que nada viva no teu sistema.
Também deves pedir esse mesmo orçamento em mais lojas. Vais ver a diferença.  :Whistle:

----------


## Patricia Silvestre

Obrigada pelas dicas,
Tira-me só umas dúvidas:
a osmose pode ser comprada e montada depois? 
o que queres dizer com isto:
"se queres fazer uma dsb na sump ou uma dsb no aquario principal". O que é a sump e a dsb?
Onde posso ir procurar esta calha?

Mais uma vez obrigada

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Patricia
Sim a Osmose podes comprar depois. Mas para a agua de reposiçao convem que a agua seja filtrada pela osmose em vez de agua da torneira. De qualquer maneira 3 meses a usares agua da torneira + aquasafe até ajuda ao ciclo LOL.MAs convem comprares a osmose o mais cedo possivel

Quanto á sump e DSB tens aqui N topicos sobre isso no forum  :Smile:  é so procurares. BAsicamente Sump é um aquario ligado ao principal onde colocas escumador, refugio, termostato etc. DSB Significa deep sand bed
Mas de qq maneira pesquiza e aprofunda este assunto  :Smile:  este e todos. Para fazeres um aquario com sucesso vais ter que perder umas horas a ler muitos artigos e 1 pouco da experiencia de cada um de nós  :Smile:

----------


## Miguel Fernandes

boas patricia da uma vista no topico que coloquei pode ser que te de uma ajuda! 

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=1366

esepero que te ajude a clarificar muita coisa

cumprimentos 

miguel f.

----------


## Didos Farm

Cara Amiga Patricia e restantes amigos,

mais uma vez fica provado que por uns pagam os outros. O que quero dizer é por uns lojistas trabalharem mal e abusarem dos clientes, pensando que ao serem inocentes que a venda acontece, quando na realidade hoje em dia já não existem esses clientes inocentes e portanto possiveis de enganar. E depois é lógico que o pessoal se mexa e prefira fugir a entrar na loja A ou B e mais fácilmente comprem na Net que nas lojas. Que prescinda do apoio técnico do lojista por achar que sai pior do que se ouvir 50 pessoas a dár a sua opinião, que devem concordar que por vezes ainda baralha mais pois cada um tem uma forma diferente de montar.

Tenho pena da situação actual em que conheço bons profissionais honestos que se queixam que o mercado está dificil e depois existem outros a fazer pouco dos clientes e a ganhar o belo enganando.

A amiga Patricia, não é por morar no Estoril, mas parece-me que é uma pessoa que tem o dinheiro disponivel para montar um aquário com 1,05 x 0,35 x 0,60 metro que leva qualquer coisa como  180 litros e que custaria equipado qualquer coisa como 2400,00 e é triste que o lojista em questão não tenha percebido que o cliente ideal para qualquer lojista não é o que confia e depois é atraiçoado, sendo enganado. Não sei quem é o lojista e nem quero saber, mas é tão simples como isto, o cliente ideal é aquele que nos diz, tal como a Patricia deve ter feito:

Eu tenho uma parede onde quero por um aquário e o espaço disponivel é  tal, e a partir daí diga-me por favor qual é o orçamento para montar o aquário a trabalhar com tudo do melhor, para que funcione 5 estrelas.

E o lojista responde:

e existe possibilidade de pôr algum tipo filtragem por baixo do aquário?

e qual é a dimensão disponivel por cima do aquário para a iluminação?

Entretanto deveria de falar ao cliente, explicando como funciona as várias formas de montar este aquário (Sim porque exitem várias formas), fazendo com que o cliente compreenda como tuo funciona, quais as condicionantes da medida da largura apresentada e se possivel melhorando em alguns aspectos o resultado final, mas no entretanto a cliente teria ficado a perceber como tudo funciona e a saber, marcas a utilizar, razões pelas quais se montou de uma maneira e não de outra, etc....

Se assim acontece-se não estariamos aqui agora a ter esta "conversa", mas o inicio de um cliente em aquariofilia, não é tão simples quanto isso e com facilidade a apresentação do mesmo a este belo mundo pode demorar horas de conversa, para concluir qual a melhor montagem para o caso.

Na realidade costumo dizer aos meus clientes que eles vêm para gastar dinheiro apenas querem é que eu os ajude, aconcelhando qual a melhor forma de o gastar para que não se estrague dinheiro, nem vidas e que portanto o resultado seja excelente.

Desculpem o meu desabafo mas mais uma vez desabafo para que os lojistas que estão a trabalhar bem ou em fazê-lo num futuro, continuem a seguir esse caminho e que os próprios clientes não virem costas aos lojistas, passando a comprar tudo na Net, pois existem por aí muitos lojistas que têm muito para ofereçer e qualidade de atendimento é uma delas.

Falando na situação da Patricia e como já foi dito aqui gostava que mete-se no forum uma foto do local onde quer pôr o aquário e que fizesse a decrição das dimensões disponiveis e objectivos da montagem em termos do tipo de animais que gostaria de ter, se é um aquário de sala para ver sentado ou em pé, etc....


Penso de qualquer forma que se formos por partes todos juntos conseguiremos com facilidade ajudar a pelo menos não fazer tamanha asneira, como dizia o Herman 2400 Euros s s s.....  :JmdFou:

----------


## Miguel Fernandes

concordo plenamente com o mario  :Palmas:  

embora saibamos que existe inumeros logistas que tentam fazer lucro a todo o custo! tambem os ha aqueles que sabem explicar e aconselhar correctamente ! de como montar d uma forma correcta e sem exageros! pois como o amigo mario disse existe inumeras maneiras de o fazer! a que se informar e tentar procura sitios onde tenha confiança no logista!
pois para este hobby é muito necessario estabelecer bases de relaçao e confiança/segurança entre logistas e clientes se assim nao for, por muito que a net nos ajude tambem nao iremos muito longe!


cumprimentos 

miguel f.

----------


## Aderito Pereira

É como diz o Mario, deves procurar saber o mesmo em outras lojas e acho que vais perceber a diferença.
De qualquer modo tens neste forum muita informação disponível deves aproveitar, lê o mais possível sobre o assunto, pois se não sabes como funciona o "aqua" como podes fazer a manutenção? 
Será que pretendes que seja a loja a manter o teu aquário e apenas estás preocupada com o preço da aquisição?   :Whistle:  
Olha que isto é muito sério, são vidas que estão em jogo não deves ser precipitada pelo menos nesta matéria (até porque a maioria dos peixes e corais são retirados à natureza).

Mais uma vez te digo: lê primeiro bastante sobre o tema, pergunta e depois avança pedindo os preços e opiniões noutras lojas vais ver que este hobby é fantástico.  :KnTrinquer:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> .... pois se não sabes como funciona o "aqua" como podes fazer a manutenção?


  :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:  
Esta deve ter sido das frases mais acertadas que li em toda a minha vida!!!!

----------


## Patricia Silvestre

Não concordo. Na vida tudo se aprende. Só aprendeste a andar de carro quando o guiaste tu!
O mesmo se aplica a computadores... Sabes como eles funcionam? Consegues desmontar e montar um? No entanto mexes neles...
A teoria não é o melhor gerador de conhecimento. 
O sabio não é aquele que lê muito e fale bem... é aquile que retem o que lê e sabe o que diz!
Eu acho que ninguém aprende por ver o aquário do vizinho, afinal, tratam-se de ser vivos e todos eles se comportam de maneiras diferente - como os "donos".

----------


## Vitor Pestana

:Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   Exelente Post!!!

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Afinal nem sabes o que é uma DSB nem uma osmose !! Também não deves saber que tens de repôr a agua evaporada (doce) nem o que são TPA´s .... etc. Por estas razões digo-te: lê primeiro, pois tens de perceber como funcionam as coisas... como tudo na vida !!

Essa atitude vai resultar num projecto condenado.... mas tu é que sabes.

----------


## Patricia Silvestre

Vitor,

Como é que posso colocar a fotografia do espaço para poderem ver?

----------


## Patricia Silvestre

Tás enganado!
Uma DBS é uma deep sand bed, a camada que reveste a parte inferior do aquário, que pode ser de vários materias e serve para processar e dissolver nuterientes, reciclar detritos, excesso de comida, etc...
A osmose serve para purificar e tratar a água.
Ontém não sabia nada, hoje sei pouco, amanhã vou saber mais...

----------


## Didos Farm

Boas Patricia,

Atenção, não se pretende neste ou qualquer outro forum, condenar quem não sabe sobre este ou aquele assunto, ou mesmo quem não tem a ideia mais correcta sobre isto ou aquilo.

Aquilo que se pretende é que num ambiente salutar cada um diga o que lhe vai na alma sem que com isso se magoem terceiros.

Assim sendo vamos tentar concentrar-nos no apoio que temos que dár á Amiga Patrícia e deixarmo-nos de fugir do assunto que a trouxe a este tópico, desta forma estaremos a fazer com que tenha valido a pena.

Se não o fizermos com respeito uns pelos outros então estaremos a ser iguais ao lojista A, B ou C que só pensa em pôr artigo em cima do balcão para o cliente pagar e má nada, eh....

Muitas são as pessoas que não têm a coragem de escrever por aqui e que me confessam que a razão é que cada um de nós pensa saber mais que o anterior e penso que o melhor de todos nós é a humildade de ajudar sem dizer que só existe uma maneira de fazer as coisas ou que alguém tem de ler 50 tópicos para chegar lá.

Essa é a resposta mais fácil de dar, mas este forum possibilita-nos aconcelhar pessoa a pessoa, caso a caso e através da escrita compreendermos quais as suas duvidas pessoais e erros em que tende em cair.

Desculpem a chamada de atenção mas por vezes sinto que um iniciado tem de saber tudo o que nós sabemos para puder escrever que tem uma duvida e se assim fosse não valeria a pena escrever pois já sabia o mesmo que nós.

Assim e voltando ao assunto:

Patricia, basta teres o ficheiro da foto e em seguida se observares por baixo de onde escreves tens uma barra que diz (Administrar ficheiros anexos) e lá direccionas a imagem que tens no computador para o forum. A imagem não deve ser muito grande.

Vamos todos ajudar, BOA  :Coradoeolhos:   :Vitoria:   :JmdFou:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Optimo ... assim já podes ver que afinal isto não é assim tão complicado mas tem os seus "quês"!!
Já agora quando tiveres de corrigir o KH como fazes? Qual é o PH que deves manter ? qual a temperatura da água ? Que peixes podes colocar (juntos) ? Que corais ? Que iluminação ? Que corrente precisas ? Qual a densidade ?
O que é o ciclo ? O que é rocha maturada (para que serve)? Para que serve um escumador ? 
Precisas de DSB? (eu não tenho) Para que serve a agua de osmose ? Precisas de Kalk ? e um reactor de calcio ? Qual a frequência das TPA´s e para que servem?

Para já explora isto.
(Não estou a ser mauzinho... apenas gostava que o teu projecto funcionasse)
*Já agora, também se aprende muito a ver o aquário do vizinho*!!

Boa sorte, e vai com calma.

Para pores fotos:

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....t=alojar+fotos

----------


## Patricia Silvestre

Corrigir o KH:
Carbonate Hardness - reserva alcalina
Os níveis ideais de KH são de 10 a 14 dKh
Para manter estes níveis na faixa ideal basta ajustar o pH para o nível desejado, adicionando regularmente tamponadores, (que são produtos que contém carbonatos e bicarbonatos. Cada marca de tamponador apresenta-se de uma maneira com diferentes dosagens e maneiras de administrar),  água destilada ou até mesmo usando xaxim dentro do filtro

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Olha Patricia, agora fizeste-me rir... isto não é um exame  :Vitoria:  

Pergunta que nós estamos todos com muita vontade de ajudar, sabes 
mesmo andando nisto há algum tempo (no meu caso já é o segundo salgado que monto) ainda tenho muitas duvidas.... muitas mesmo.

Quem sabe se qualquer dia não és tu que me dás uma ajuda ?

----------


## Samuel Rocha

Patricia ,

quanto ao densímetro já vi no aquasousa um que é calibrado por 16 euros da coralife.

antifosfatos quanto é 

areão é muito cara .a caribsea tem varios areões diferentes e segundo tenho ouvido o preço vai baixar e muito devido a conversações que o importador tem tido com eles .

podes por areia viva e fica mais barata até têm aragamax em areia viva que para min é  essencial para quem quer corais .o aragamax normal era a 60 um saco de 15kg.para ti bastava 2 sacos .
nem todo o areão de coral é o mesmo .

----------


## Samuel Rocha

quanto á água boa-- como pode ter água boa com os esgotos a sair directamente da costa ?

quanto ao antifosfato eu ponha logo no iníciopois se não tems fosfatos muito bem ,e á medida que forem aparecendo vão sendo absorvidos .

aragonite não tem nada a ver com areia viva . e uns tÊm mais aragonite que outros .

----------


## Samuel Rocha

parabens pela resposta .

ninguem sabe tudo . todos sabemos algo e temos as nossas experiencias que devemos partilhar com os outros . se está certo ainda bem se não , aprendemos e é só .

----------


## Samuel Rocha

atenção que o aquário é muito estreito para a altura .facilmente ele pode cair .

----------


## ZOOCENTER

Patrícia:

Como lojista e amante que sou deste hobby quero subscrever algumas ideias de vários membros que aqui deixaram a sua opinião.

Antes de mais informa-te e informa as pessoas a quem recorres para obter informações sobre aquilo que pretendes, ouvindo tanto aqui os membros como os lojistas que aches que são da tua confiança, pois como o Mário Sustelo disse por outras palavras (nem todos são farinha do mesmo saco).

Pesquisa em livros e na Internet e retém para ti quais as informações mais importantes, tanto sejam erros já cometidos por outros, assim poderás evitá-los que aconteçam a ti e também os sucessos no combate a doenças, na criação de peixes, na propagação de corais etc...informação boa e rica em conhecimento não falta e vês aqui neste forum.

Depois claro existem sempre regras básicas, mas eu aos meus clientes costumo dizer, cada caso é um caso ou seja cada aquário é um aquário, pois o meu poderá ter a mesma litragem que o teu e comportar-se de maneira diferente...tudo depende também e não só do material lá intruduzido.

Agora eu costumo dizer aos meus clientes que o aquario também tem o seu coração, a sua cabeça o seu tronco e os seus membros...esse coração, cabeça, tronco e membros será aquilo que establizará o teu aquario...desde o escumador, o sistema de filtragem a iluminação, a quantidade de rocha viva...e outras coisas que já aqui se foram dizendo....

Por isso o meu conselho é o seguinte:

Vai com calma, assimila as ideias que aqui vais lendo e retém o essencial de cada experiencia que já se fez, de cada solução para um problema que já aconteceu, e como é o teu caso...iniciante no hobby...de como se pode montar um aquario 5* a bom preço (preço justo) , tal como o Mário Sustelo diz, não metas todos os lojistas no mesmo saco...ás vezes neste cantinho avque chamamos Portugal...se procurarmos bem encontramos pessoas sérias e honestas...podemos por vezes ter de correr muito, mas mais vale fazer as coisas direitas de inicio ou então faze-las a correr e depois chorar no leite derramado, gastando por vezes mais do que se puderia imaginar.

Por isso, força...vai em frente...e não esqueças nunca esta regra...

Estar bem informada, e ser paciente...certamente levar-te-á a conseguires o teu objectivo...que é teres o teu reef 5*.

Atentamente

Nuno A. Santos

----------


## Aderito Pereira

samuel rocha disse:
"atenção que o aquário é muito estreito para a altura .facilmente ele pode cair ."

Cair ??? não me parece. Vais ter dificuldade com a disposição das rochas e fazer uma "parede" muito inclinada o que pode ser perigoso pois podem cair e partir o vidro. Acho que com algum jeito consegues fazer um layout bonito mesmo com essa largura.

Sobre a agua natural, tens de a apanhar numa zona em que esteja limpa. Tens o Cabo Raso em Cascais. Sempre usei água daí e nunca tive qualquer problema antes pelo contrário. 

Conheço aquarios (vários) que sempre usaram esta água e nunca tiveram qualquer problema.

Achas que água de osmose e sal é o mesmo que água natural ?

----------


## Samuel Rocha

a água do mar ao pé da costa está misturada . e se hoje a água está "" limpa "" tem os restos orgânicos da poluição de ontÊm .

Cabo Raso é boa ??? boa piada .

tems os esgotos da linha de estoril toda a sair a 100 metros junto á bomba da gasolineira . umas vezes deitam a 4 kilometros da costa e depois as currentes puxam para a costa ou simplesmente abrem as condutas mesmo na costa e lá vai ela . a unica coisa que fazem com a água dos esgotos é tirar as substancias maiores sólidas e os esgotos são 90 a 95 % água .por isso se vê o que está na água .

quanto á agua com sal se não serve então os desgraçadosdos americanos que vivem no interior a 2 ou 3 dias da costa não podem ter aquários de água salgada !!!

a instante ocean que foram os primeiros a fazer reprodução de palhaços em escala comercial usavam o sal deles . como é isso possivel ?

segundo os livros que tenho lido de professores de falcudade tÊm-se que ir pelo menos 12 milhas da costa para ter água limpa .

alguns que usam essa maravilhosa água já tiveram crash down mas a culpa é do areão ,claro.

----------


## Patricia Silvestre

Já coloquei a foto.

Agora vou ver outra loja Já volto.

ah, aDERITO, AINDA TE VOU RESPONDER AQUELAS PERGUNTAS TODAS....  :SbSourire:

----------


## João Magano

" O tal buraco "

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Samuel
Falando da água natural, conheces alguem que tenha tido um Crash por a usar ??? eu não conheço ninguem , nem cá nem lá fora.

Já alguma vez sequer experimentaste? eu se fosse rico talvez usasse sal... mas nem todos tem as mesmas possibilidades financeiras..
Antes do cepticismo devia vir a experimentação.

Eu costumo apanhar água na Costa da Caparica, Meco e nunca tive qualquer problema, eu e mais umas boas dezenas de pessoas. O uso exclusivo de sal marinho é por cá uma prática cada vez mais rara.

Bem Fica esta deixa, mas para continuar esta discussão existe um tópico próprio sobre este tema ( um excelente topico ja bastante desenvolvido).

Quanto ás questões da Patricia, Podes ir lendo coisas e investigando bastante enquanto estudas as possiveis compras de certo tipo de equipamento. Aliás acho que num post anterior já te deixei excelentes escolhas que podes vir fazer no futuro

Aderito: acho que a Patricia não está a errar em nada porque não a tou a ver  a ter um aquario montado com água nos proximos dias, mas sim nalgumas semanas ... ela tem muito tempo para ler e investigar em quanto compra material. 

Por isso Patricia, a palavra de ordem agora é estudares bem as coisas para decidires bem no que investir, de acordo com o que pretendes colocar no aquario.

COmo já foi dito tambem acho o aquario bastante estreito (mas nunca para cair...). Terás que arranjar um Bom layout para que o aquario fique bom, o que te vai impor algumas limitaçoes em termos de espaço.

Quanto ao espaço em si, ficas limitada em termos de utilização de sump a nao ser que montes uma especie de movel em frente a esse canto para colocar a sump e respectivos equipamentos. De qualquer maneira a sump não é obrigatoria para o sucesso do aquario, apesar de dar uma mãozinha.

Tem Atenção ao facto da bancada ser completamente direita!  :Wink:

----------


## Didos Farm

Cara Amiga Patricia,

Em primeiro lugar, gostava de focar o problema de base relativamente ao teu aquário, pois muitas coisas já se falam neste momento em que relamente testes, PH, KH, etc...., nem sequer são problemas a pôr neste momento em que ainda nem existe aquário.

Assim sendo as primeiras questões que te ponho são as seguintes:

1º Este é o unico sitio que tens para pôr o aquário?
(É que este lugar tem as suas limitações em relação ao resultado final e possivel evolução do mesmo)

2º Se este é o unico local, qual é o tipo de animais que tens como objectivo alojar?

3º É tua intenção fazer a manutenção do aquário ou pretendes que seja um profissional a fazê-la?

Responde por favor a estas perguntas para que se começe por uma ponta e quando chegarmos á outra tenhamos um resultado que agrade a todos e priincipalmente a ti.

----------


## Patricia Silvestre

Voltei pessoal...

Acabei de sair de outra loja e venho muito mais animada!!!

Afinal acho que já não preciso de ganhar o euromilhões para montar um aquário...

Em relação ao espaço, essa é a única imposição feita pelo meu marido. caso contrário teria que desmobilar a sala (eu até nem me importava) ou fazer obras!!! (ele é arquitecto - e chato...)

A sump neste espaço está fora de questão. Por enquanto fica sem ela.Não faz mal porque o meu próximo objectivo (depois de montar este) e convencer o meu marido a uma "obritas"... tenho é que lhe mostrar os resultados primeiro!

Quanto aos habitantes, peixes e começo por corais moles.

O novo orçamento que recebi com as explicações do Sr. da Loja:

Escumador: Tunze 3110/2 - 120
Bomba + esponja - não
Bombas circulação: Lifetech L/H2000L - 2 BOMBAS
Calha Iluminação - Jeso 170
Falhei-lhe das HQI. Ele disse-me que, para começar estas dão até por causa da entrade de oxigénio para o aquário. Como o espaço não é muito grande, a calha não pode ser gigante e esse tipo de luz, para este aquário vai cozer os peixes. Nesse caso precisaria de um refrigerador (+/- 1000)

Rocha viva - 18 kilo (para começar 10kg)
Rocha morta - 10 kilo (10 kg)
Areia - 2 sacos 37
Osmose - 200
Sal - 69 20KG
Termostatro, termometro, densimetro - 25
Aquário (por alto - 300)
TOTAL****** 1123 (A COMPARAR COM OS 24001111  :Coradoeolhos:  

Layout - aqui tenho que tentar esconder os aparelhos que tenho dentro do aquario. Conto com a vossa ajuda!

PS - o primeiro peixe que tiver vai-se chamar Aderito  :SbSourire:  

Que acham agora???

----------


## Didos Farm

Ok Patricia,

Está a melhorar no entanto penso que há uns ajustes a fazer:

*quantos kg de areia estão a pôr e que areia é?*

Deverias utilizar pouca areia mas de qualidade tipo aragonite e se possivel viva. Pouca é no máximo 3cm. Os DSB funcionam realmente bem é nos Sumps, pois no aquário nos primeiros tempos causam imensos disturbios (NO3, PO4) nos Sumps ao fim de 1 ano +- espectáculo, aqui na minha opinião não se aplica.

Derivado a teres pouco espaço de filtragem, quero dizer ela estará básicamente no Escumador e na Rocha Viva, penso que é um erro pores rocha Morta, deverias de por apenas rocha viva e talvez na ordem de uns 30 kg, para essa quantidade se falares com os lojistas garanto que te baixam um pouco o preço por kg. E o resultado não tem nada a ver. Assim tens 20% de rocha viva, no arranque o que significa que ao fim de teres corais e tudo terás uns 25% mais o escumador e tudo correrá sobre rodas.

A Osmose, será que é um elemento indispensável, eu acho que não mas vou pôr a votação noutro tópico. A menos que a tua água da torneira seja mesmo uma desgraça e isso pode ser medido e apenas em casos raros é essencial. 

Acho que o orçamento se mantém no mesmo valor apenas os resultados são completamente diferentes.

Atenção a forma de montar do colega que te aconcelhou é valida, apenas considero que desta forma ficas melhor servida.

Mas vais no bom caminho.

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Lol... também vou chamar Patricia a um peixinho do meu "aqua"   :SbSourire:

----------


## Patricia Silvestre

ok. mas escolhe um peixe giro!

----------


## Patricia Silvestre

Em relação à areia, ele disse-me que era areia viva - 2 sacos - Não sei quantos kilos?

Em relação à rocha, quanto maior a quantidade, mais barato, por isso posso seguir o teu conselho.

A osmose ele disse-me que poderia não pôr já, mas se o fizer melhor. A água nesta zona é muito calcária.

----------


## Gil Miguel

OLá patricia as coisas estão bem melhores á excepção de 2 pontos.

Nao compres nada que não seja HQI ou T5, o problema do arrefecimento resolve-se com ventoinhas normalmente utilizadas nos pc´s. Aparte destes 2 tipos de iluminação vais ter grande dificuldade em manteres corais um nada mais exigentes. Para os menos exigentes, podes mante-los mas o crescimento vai ser muito mais lento.

A rocha viva está muito cara mesmo, arranjas rocha bastante mais barata. Por volta dos 13 euros / kilo 

A Osmose em vez de 200 podes gastar 70....

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Espero que não tenhas ficado "chateada" com os meus posts.   :Whistle:  
Só pretendi mostrar-te que se te informares bem o hobby é mesmo muito giro caso contrário é uma dor de cabeça (falo por experiência própria).

Acho essa segunda proposta muito melhor.

----------


## Didos Farm

> Em relação à areia, ele disse-me que era areia viva - 2 sacos - Não sei quantos kilos?
> 
> Em relação à rocha, quanto maior a quantidade, mais barato, por isso posso seguir o teu conselho.
> 
> A osmose ele disse-me que poderia não pôr já, mas se o fizer melhor. A água nesta zona é muito calcária.



Ok, em principio se é areia viva, porreiro, pois normalmente a viva é aragonite.

Quanto à rocha melhor.

Quanto ao teres água Calcária, não será o que se pretende afinal água salgada tem de ter na ordem dos 400 a 450mg / litro de Cálcio. O que podes ter é uma água muito carbonatada (KH) e esse sim pode ser um problema, no entanto também se resolve. Se puderes pede a algum lojista se te faz um teste da água da torneira, para aí sim vermos se tens necessidade de logo no arranque utilizares Osmose. Lembra-te que a Osmose é um aparelho que metes não no aquário mas junto a uma torneira a deitar para um lado água para utilizares no aquário (na ordem dos 25%) e para o esgoto água com excessos de minerais, etc.... (na ordem dos 75%). Seja como for se podes é sempre bem vinda.

Parece que o rumo está a mudar e esse projecto vai funcionar....  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Samuel Rocha

Gil, eu não estou com ceptisismo . simplesmente disse factos nada mais . quanto ao crash down é duvido a que ? não acumulações de produtos toxicos ?

se eu tiver 10 gr de produtos toxicos num aquario de 100 lt e mudar metade ficam 5 gr se juntar 50 lt água poluída ,passo a ter 5 + gr .e assim vai aumentando cada vez que fizer mudanças de água , até que numa altura vem tudo abaixo . 

eu não disse que o crash down é devido ás águas  " limpas " da costa mas que pode e repito pode ajudar , não tenho duvida .

para podermos dizer que é ou não temos muitas variáveis .desde aditivos que usamos até ás águas da praia, ás bombas , não temos dados para isso .

se fizeres contas á gasolina,oleo ,portagems,dores de costas ,e amortecedores que são estragados ,talvez não seja tão barato como pensam .

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Ora aqui está um topico diferente, que descreve uma situação prática de um iniciado no Hobby que vai a uma loja, pede um orçamento, e é a partir dele que se desenvolve uma discussão que envolve todas as vertentes do hobby, desde a  técnica à economica e até á ética porque participam logistas a tecer considerações sobre as montagens de outros "colegas". Ainda bem que assim e se se conseguir manter o nível a transparênçia este poderá ser um verdadeiro "case study" . E para aumentar a transparençia devo dizer que este ulktimo orçamento foi feito pela Reefdiscus, pelo Paulo. Assim é melhor para que possamos criticar , positiva ou negativamente, mas sempre com elevação, evitando apelidos desnecessários, e ao mesmo tempo toda a gente saber de quem estamos a falar, par não cairmos nas generalizações e suspeitas sem sujeitos, do tipo - os logistas são uns ....
Só intervenho neste tópico depois de por acaso a Patricia ter visitado a loja da qual sou sócio ,porque tendo visto que morava no Estoril , não quiz participar porque poderia parecer que estava a tentar fazer com que visitasse a Reefdiscus. è a minha maneira de estar.
Posto isto analisemos o aquário que a Patricia pretende montar e que tem algumas caracteristicas peculiares:
- É um aquário estreito e alto e não tem sump, devido às características da sua localização .  Isto condiciona 2 coisas: a oxigenação do aquário e o espaço disponível para o material. Logo condiciona o escumador a escolher e a calha a colocar. O sobreaquecimento neste caso não é assim, taõ linear de resolver com ventoinhas 
- É um aquário de uma pessoa interessada e que quer ver se resulta, estando por isso disposta a fazer as coisas bem mas para já sem um investimento exagerado. Asssim não estamos a falar dum aquário que vá ter SPS ou corais muito exigentes . Logo , isto condiciona o tipo de iluminação a usar . Assim  uma calha de Pl com 116 W faz a festa porque serve para manter corais moles e muitos LPS sem grandes problemas. Não aquece tanto e tem a vantagem de suportes "overtank" . É claro que teraõ uma taxa de crescimento menor mas isso podera até nem ser uma desvantagem num aquario mais pequeno. Este aquário terá uma capacidade de 180 litros sem contar com o material que terá que ser colocado lá dentro devido à ausençia de "sump" e que tambem trará problemas de aquecimento. 
A areia viva a ser usada é aragonite da Nature´s Ocean. A quetão das DSB não é taõ simpleas assim e as pessoas tendem a chamar DSB a tudo o que tenha mais de 5 cm no fundo do aquário e a dizer que funciona no refugio mas não funciona no aquário etc. Isto são alguns dos mitos que fazem parte deste hobby. É preciso saber exactamento do que estamos a falar. Eu conheço vários aquarios que funcionam com uma DSB sem sump. Tudo depende da colonização da areia ( bons inoculos inicias , richa de boa qualidade), se existem predadores ou não e se essa colonização é suficiente para manter a camada de subtrato viva e correctamente movimentada. Os problemas de fosfatos não ocorrem nos primeiros anos, e geralmente resultam de DSB mal feitas e sobretudo mal mantidas ,muitasa vezes com endurecimento da camada superficial por adições descontroladas de calcio e carbonatos.
É claro que se queremos montar um aquário de SPS e precisamos de uma água muito pobre em nutrientes , superescumada e com uma movimentação brutal isto não é compativel com uma DSB.
Quanto à rocha ela não é só quantidae e deixo só uma ideia : eu prefiro 10 kg da minha rocha que sei que é extremamente porosa , vem carregada de vida ,quase curada e é mantida no meu sistema que está maduro e tem alguns anos , beneficiando de alguma da bicharada que lá anda do que 30 Kg de rocha das caraibas que é uma rocha praticamente estéril, muitas vezes amontoada alguns dias antes de ser exportada e que a unica copisa que tem é alga coralina e macroalgas calcarias agarradas. Mas isto é apenas uma opinião . É claro que se reflete no preço. custa muita energia trabalho e TPA´s manter uma rocha assim vários meses no nosso sistema.
Existem regras para montar aquário s de recife mas nem todos os aquarios terão que ser "chapa 5".
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> Vitor,
> 
> Como é que posso colocar a fotografia do espaço para poderem ver?


Olá Patricia.

Na pagina onde respondes em baixo podes ver "Manipular Anexos".

Caso a foto seja grande demais tenta diminui-la no paint ou outro programa.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> PS - o primeiro peixe que tiver vai-se chamar Aderito


Este entrou para o meu TOP de comentários preferidos! Não pelo conteúdo científico mas pela FABULOSA presença de espírito demonstrada pela Patrícia... Muito bom mesmo!!!   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Reconheço não ser o local mais apropriado, mas não posso deixar de observar o teu comentário Rui




> É claro que se queremos montar um aquário de SPS e precisamos de uma água muito pobre em nutrientes , superescumada e com uma movimentação brutal isto não é compativel com uma DSB.


Como é sabido, eu estou na mesma fase na nossa amiga Patricia que desde já lhe desejo as maiores felicidades no seu aquario, que certamente vai resultar, pelo empenho com que observo.

Voltando a tua afirmação que certamente mercerá um novo tópico de discussão, este será um assunto com o qual estou sériamente interessado.

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?p=8594#post8594

----------


## Patricia Silvestre

Estou a achar isto o máximo!!!

Rui, obrigada pelas explicações mais pornomerizadas.
2ª feira estou aí!!!!!!!!!!!!  :SbSourire:  

PS - Vou ter o aquário mais bonito da linha (mas eu depois deixo-vos vir cá ver)

Obrigada a todos

----------


## Patricia Silvestre

Pronto, o aquário chega a 1 de Setembro.   :SbSourire:  

E agora????????????????????

----------


## Patricia Silvestre

Boas,

Finalmente chegou! Agora são 3 dias a meter água...   :SbSourire:  

Aqui ficam umas fotos:

Depois ponho mais

----------

